# Λεφτά υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι διαχειριστικό το πρόβλημα



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Σε δύο εφημερίδες που κοίταξα υπάρχουν πεντέξι γραμμές για το ζήτημα. Εδώ από την «Ε»:

Να κόψουν την πρόσβαση των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων και ερευνητικών κέντρων στις «τράπεζες» πληροφοριών τους, αποφάσισαν οι διεθνείς μεγάλοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι επιστημονικών περιοδικών, καθώς η πολιτεία δεν έχει εξοφλήσει τις συνδρομές για τα έτη 2009-2010, ύψους 33 εκατ. ευρώ. Η εξέλιξη αυτή οδήγησε στην παραίτηση του πρύτανη του Πανεπιστημίου του Αιγαίου και προεδρεύοντα της Συνόδου Πρυτάνεων των ΑΕΙ Ανδρέα Τρούμπη.

Με την απόφαση των εκδοτικών οίκων, χιλιάδες φοιτητές, διδάσκοντες και ερευνητές της χώρας χάνουν την πρόσβαση σε 12.000 τίτλους επιστημονικών περιοδικών. ​
Στο τρωκτικό μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την επιστολή του πρύτανη:

[...]Όπως όλοι ενημερωθήκαμε, δυστυχώς από σήμερα 1η Μαρτίου 2010, η πρόσβαση της ελληνικής ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας στο ‘μαγικό’ αλλά και απαραίτητο κόσμο των διεθνών ηλεκτρονικών βιβλιοθηκών διεκόπη, σχεδόν πλήρως. Η διακοπή οφείλεται στην αδυναμία της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας να πληρώσει τη συνδρομή της στις υπηρεσίες αυτές.

Το παράλογο ιστορικό της γένεσης αυτού του ζητήματος κατάπτωσης της παιδείας και της έρευνας στη χώρα είναι γνωστό, όπως γνωστές είναι οι συνεχείς και καλής πρόθεσης προσπάθειες της Συνόδου των Πρυτάνεων να ‘εφεύρει’ κα να συμμετάσχει σε γραφειοκρατικές – διαχειριστικές διευθετήσεις του, εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια τώρα. Οι ευθύνες εγγίζουν τόσο σαφή φυσικά πρόσωπα στην πρώην ηγεσία του ΥΠΕΠΘ, όσον και το ίδιο το απαράδεκτο πνεύμα της γραφειοκρατίας και της διαχειριστικής λαγνείας της Διοίκησης και άλλων Υπουργείων, ως αυτό της Οικονομίας και της Ανάπτυξης…

*Πεποίθηση μου είναι ότι το ζήτημα, ως διαχειριστικό πρόβλημα, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα ξεπερασθεί.* Ο από μηχανής Θεός θα εμφανισθεί εκ νέου επ’ ωφελεία του πολιτισμού που τον εφηύρε… Άλλωστε, η συγκυρία είναι ευνοϊκή, με την παρουσία ενός άκρως αξιόπιστου ακαδημαϊκού στελέχους στη θέση του Ειδικού Γραμματέα Ανωτάτης Εκπαιδεύσεως, με γνώση και υψηλό ενδιαφέρον για την ουσία της ακαδημαϊκής λειτουργίας. Αυτό που δεν μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί είναι ο αποκαλυπτικός συμβολισμός του γεγονότος ότι, εν έτει 2010, το ελληνικό δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο αφήνεται, για οίους γραφειοκρατικούς λόγους, να αποκοπεί από το διεθνές ακαδημαϊκό γίγνεσθαι. [...]
​
Εμένα πάλι με έπιασε η περιέργεια: υπάρχουν και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τα λεφτά, αλλά είναι διαχειριστικό το πρόβλημα; Ή μήπως απ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε;


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2010)

Νόμιζα ότι η κάθε βιβλιοθήκη διαχειρίζεται μόνη της τις συνδρομές της, όπως είναι άλλωστε και το πιο λογικό. Η βιβλιοθήκη του ΕΜΠ δεν χρειάζεται συνδρομές σε περιοδικά φιλολογίας, π.χ.
Νόμιζα επίσης ότι οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι είναι ελαστικοί με τους μεγάλους πελάτες και δεν κόβουν την πρόσβαση τόσο εύκολα. 
Ναι, νομίζω κι εγώ ότι είναι διαχειριστικό το πρόβλημα, νίκελ. Δες τις ημερομηνίες πρώτα πρώτα, 2009-2010, το τρέχον ακαδημαϊκό έτος. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μόλις ανάλαβε η νέα ηγεσία του υπουργείου κάποιος εγκέφαλος αποφάσισε ότι δεν εγκρίνει την πληρωμή μέχρι να διαπραγματευτούν εκ νέου τις συμφωνίες των βιβλιοθηκών (βλ. μέχρι να πάρει κι αυτός κάποια μίζα, που δε νομίζω καν ότι υπάρχει μίζα στο θέμα αυτό). Ή ίσως σε κάποιο γραφείο βρίσκεται το σχετικό χαρτί και περιμένει αδίκως υπογραφή γιατί λύνουμε τα άλλα προβλήματα της χώρας και δεν προλαβαίνουμε.
Άλλωστε το λέει κι ο πρύτανης: γραφειοκρατικές- διαχειριστικές διευθετήσεις, κοινώς "επανεξετάζουμε το ζήτημα"


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Πολύ περισσότερα και σαφέστερα στο Βήμα.

Με τίτλο «Μας υποβάθμισαν και οι... εκδοτικοί οίκοι». Μπα, μάλλον μας έκλεισαν την πόρτα αυτοί.

Λέει η επίκουρη καθηγήτρια Α. Κουκουτσάκη: «Εν τω μεταξύ, φοιτητές, μεταπτυχιακοί, υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες και διδάσκοντες βλέπουμε να διαφαίνεται η λύση της αναζήτησης επιστημονικής βιβλιογραφίας μέσω Google!»

Άστε, μόνο τους τίτλους θα βλέπετε (και το abstract). Η επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία είναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικό!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2010)

Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να πιστεύω ότι τα λεφτά υπάρχουν για κάθε ζήτημα, απλώς δεν διατίθενται για τίποτα σωστό, ωφέλιμο ή για την επίλυση προβλημάτων, παρά μόνο πάνε απευθείας σε κάποιες τσέπες... 

Τα πανεπιστήμια συγκεκριμένα δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν διδάσκοντες, δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν συνδρομές σε περιοδικά για την έρευνα ή ακόμα και να παραγγείλουν νέα βιβλία για τις βιβλιοθήκες ή να χορηγήσουν στο προσωπικό τους οδοιπορικά για την παρουσία τους σε συνέδρια και συνεπώς την κατάρτισή τους και τη διαφήμιση του πανεπιστημίου, αλλά έχουν για γιορτές και παράτες, για ανούσιες αναγορεύσεις διαφόρων σε επίτιμους διδάκτορες ή για συνέδρια με διαμονή των συνέδρων στα πιο ακριβά ξενοδοχεία που υπάρχουν και γεύματα των ιδίων στα πιο ακριβά εστιατόρια. Και αυτά είναι μόνο λίγα από αυτά για τα οποία διαθέτουν χρήματα. 

Trust me. I happen to know...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Trust me. I happen to know...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση καθηγητή που συνταξιοδοτήθηκε και πήρε μαζί του και το γραφείο του, αυτό είναι που λέμε δυσαναπλήρωτο κενό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Μπορεί να έχει κι ένα καλό η διακοπή. Θα κόψουν (λέει στη λεζάντα της φωτο του Βήματος) και τον Ιμύκο...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 2, 2010)

Καταρχάς, καλώς σας βρήκα. Θα ήθελα να γράψω πρώτο μήνυμα σε λιγότερο δυσάρεστο θέμα, αλλά αυτό μου γυάλισε στο rss reader μου, τι να κάνω; 

Το ζήτημα με την ηλεκτρονική πρόσβαση στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν είναι διαδικαστικό. Η χρηματοδότηση της κοινοπραξίας μέσω της οποίας τα πανεπιστήμια αποκτούσαν πρόσβαση έπαψε το 2008 να γίνεται από το Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και επιχειρήθηκε να ενταχθεί στο ΕΣΠΑ. Οι διαχειριστικές αρχές το αρνήθηκαν (δικαίως, καθώς πρόκειται για στοιχειώδη παροχή ενός πανεπιστημίου, άρα δεν μπορεί επουδενί να θεωρηθεί πρόσθετη, αναπτυξιακή πολιτική του κράτους). Δείτε λεπτομέρειες στην ιστοσελίδα της κοινοπραξίας και στις κατά καιρούς ανακοινώσεις της.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες κι αποδώ, πιδύε! (Και να πηγαίνεις και σε κανένα ασόβαρο νήμα για εκτόνωση, γιατί τα υπόλοιπα προβλέπουμε να είναι ζοφερά στο εξής και για άγνωστο πόσο.) Βλέπω ότι έχουν αρχίσει να κατεβάζουν τους διακόπτες εδώ και κάποιους μήνες και αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορούν και κάνουν τη δουλειά τους στα πανεπιστήμια. Στον Ίβυκο, που λέει κι ο ντοκτέρ, από 13/1/10. (Μην πείτε ότι μπορούν να ρωτούν εμένα, καήκαμε...)

Πληροφορία: αν δεν έχετε μπει σε πανεπιστημιακή βάση δεδομένων, δεν έχετε ιδέα τι υπάρχει εκεί. Τρελαίνεσαι κανονικά αν κάνεις παιχνίδι με τη γνώση. Αν, πάνω που έχεις καλομάθει, σου κόψουν το συνήθειο, παθαίνεις ζημιά. Καλύτερα να σου κόψουν το τσιγάρο.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 2, 2010)

Και τελικά, φαίνεται πως το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί, ακριβώς με την επιστροφή στη χρηματοδότηση από το πρόγραμμα δημοσίων επενδύσεων.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

> Με την υπογραφή της συγκεκριμένης δαπάνης (*Απόφαση του Υπουργείου Οικονομίας Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας*, 1/3/2010) προβλέπεται η εκκίνηση των διαδικασιών για την άμεση αποκατάσταση της πρόσβασης στις Ηλεκτρονικές Πηγές των Ελληνικών Ακαδημαϊκών Ιδρυμάτων και των Ερευνητικών Κέντρων της χώρας.


Έτσι μπράβο. Πολύ ταιριαστή η απόφαση, αφού πρώτα τα κάναμε θάλασσα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Αζιμούθιε, μια γιορτή για την αναγόρευση επίτιμου διδάκτορα δεν κοστίζει τίποτα μπροστά στα σοβαρά έξοδα. Το ότι προτιμούν να ξοδεύουν σε μικροέξοδα αντί για τα σοβαρά έξοδα είναι άλλο φρούτο. 
Επίσης, αναφερθήκαμε στην αγορά βιβλίων, αλλά απ' όσο βλέπω κι αλλού, οι πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες δεν αγοράζουν πλέον βιβλία, κάνουν σύμβαση με το Google Scholar και με εκδόσεις ονλάιν. 
Εγώ βρίσκομαι 80 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από τη βιβλιοθήκη στην οποία έχω πρόσβαση και έχω βιβλία, άρθρα, πρόσβαση σε όλες τις βιβλιοθήκες της χώρας, το RefWorks και απ'όλα τα καλά. 
Όσο γα το γκούγκλισμα που λέει η καθηγήτρια, εδώ δεινοπαθούμε να τους μάθουμε ότι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιούν, στην καλύτερη να χρησιμοποιούν το Scholar. Στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσο πιο προχωρημένοι οι φοιτητές που ξέρουν ότι δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιούν και απλώς αναγκάζονται λόγω έλλειψης πρόσβασης;;;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εμένα πάλι με έπιασε η περιέργεια: υπάρχουν και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τα λεφτά, αλλά είναι διαχειριστικό το πρόβλημα; Ή μήπως απ' αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε;


Είναι διαχειριστικό... γιατί πρόκειται για διαχείριση της φτώχειας. 
Από τα σημερινά μέτρα: Μείωση κατά 5% (500 εκατ. ευρώ) του Προγράμματος Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων και κατά 100 εκατ. ευρώ του αντίστοιχου Προγράμματος στο υπουργείο Παιδείας και κατά επιπλέον 100 εκατ. ευρώ, των πιστώσεων νέων προγραμμάτων του υπουργείου Παιδείας.(Η υλοποίηση της προεκλογικής υπόσχεσης για το 5% για την Παιδεία)

Άλλωστε και η υπουργική ανακοίνωση ότι με την υπογραφή της απόφασης «προβλέπεται η εκκίνηση των διαδικασιών για την άμεση αποκατάσταση της πρόσβασης στις Ηλεκτρονικές Πηγές» είναι, για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν, λύση με παράταση τριών μηνών τουλάχιστον, απ' όσα διαρρέουν, γιατί το σύστημα αποκαθίσταται βέβαια αυθημερόν και δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες. 
Ό,τι γλυτώσουμε δηλαδή σε φράγκα για να τα χάνουμε με το παραπάνω! Διότι στο μεταξύ μαθαίνω πως οι ευρωπαϊκές προτάσεις που έχουν υποβληθεί από τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια στο προηγούμενο διάστημα, κατά το οποίο διακόπηκε ή περιορίσθηκε η πρόσβαση, χωλαίνουν σοβαρά και το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι. Χμμ η τύχη τους...


----------

